# Mead alcohol question?



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

say you make a 5 gallone batch. 

1 pound of honey = about 1% alcohol


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Meads could run from almost 0% to maybe 20%. Typically more like 10 to 14 for a table mead, with gusts to the "outer limits" for ethanol enthusiasts . You can design the recipe for whatever ETOH content you want. See the intro to meadmaking stickied for more info.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Andrew's rule is pretty accurate until you get up past 16%. Then the yeast doesn't do the same magic and most yeasts will leave some residual sugars. kv 1116 and d47 seem to go pretty dry, so i would use a minimum of 15 lbs in a 5 gallon batch of these. Beer yeasts and the wyeast sweet mead are less dry. experiment with different amounts of honey with the same yeast, its fun and you can just do 1 gallon batches.


----------

